# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Induction Techniques >  >  Linkzelda's Self-Hypnosis Guide for Lucid Dreaming + Self-Hypnosis Scripts To Use!!!

## Linkzelda

*Linkzelda's Self-Hypnosis Guide for Lucid Dreaming + Self-Hypnosis Scripts To Use!!!*
*
Table of Contents
*
*[1.1] Disclaimer*

*[1.2] Introduction
*
*[1.3] What Hypnosis is NOT*

*[1.4] Transderivational Search & The Unconscious 
*
*[1.5]Examples of Digging Into the Unconscious to Relate to the Situation & Using it In Self-Hypnosis*

*[1.6] What is the Critical Factor?*

*[1.7] How To Bypass/Interrupt/Distract The Critical Factor
*
*[1.8] General Format of Self-Hypnosis/Hypnosis Scripts*
*
[1.9] Example Hypnosis Script – Dream Task of the Month Hypnosis Script*

*[2.0] Breakdown & Analysis of Example Hypnosis Script*

*[2.1] Secrets in Developing the Hypnotist Voice & Tonality*

*[2.2] Secrets in How to Listen to Audio Hypnosis* 

*[2.3] List of Words of Power
*
*[2.4] Final Thoughts & One More Secret To Know About*

*[2.5] (Frequently Asked Questions) FAQ
*
*[2.6] List of Hypnosis Scripts For You To Use*

*[2.61] Improving Dream Recall Hypnosis Script*
*
[2.62] Dream Task of the Month Hypnosis Script

**[2.63] Finding Your Dream Guide Hypnosis Script*

*[2.64] MILD (Mantra/Mnemonic Induced Lucid Dream Hypnosis Script)
*
*[2.65] WILD (Wake Initiated/Induced Lucid Dream Hypnosis Script)*





*[1.1]Disclaimer:* 
The contents within this guide are based on what I've learned through applying self-hypnosis, be it for recalling dreams better, conceptualizing techniques more efficiently (after learning them a bit beforehand of course), from concentrating more in things like drawing with minimal distractions, and much more.

I do not claim that I'm an expert hypnotist, and I do not claim that hypnosis is an absolute alternative compared to actually committing yourself to building your own foundations for lucid dreaming techniques and all that entails to make you a better lucid dreamer. In fact, Hypnosis in general should be considered a *supplement* or *complimentary* towards your lucid dreaming endeavors.

 And a word of warning, whether you find yourself recording your own scripts (or the scripts I've made from trial and error) or just reading them to yourself, it's ideal that you do it in a safe environment where you're not operating machinery (or doing a work assignment that requires your full attention). 

Of course, machinery other than laptops, computers, etc. that won't pose a risk to you. And you should take my ideas as a supplement towards your own endeavor in unfolding what Hypnosis can truly do for you in dreaming and in life in general!  I am not responsible for anything that happens if you find yourself trying to practice hypnosis in dangerous situations (i.e. Driving a car).

The first portions of this guide will cover what Hypnosis is NOT, so that we all will be aware later on with what it is, so that we may find ourselves connecting the dots when attempting self-hypnosis sessions. 

*[1.2]Introduction*
Hello everyone!

After going through several months experimenting with self-hypnosis, I found myself being able to grasp and conceptualize the rudiments behind it that may be used as a supplement for your lucid dreaming endeavors. The word "Hypnosis" itself has so much weight into it because there are varied interpretations of it, and generally, in order for one to truly understand it, they must understand what it is not. So when you are ready and comfortable, allow yourself to pay close attention to the common misconceptions of Hypnosis.

*[1.3]What Hypnosis is NOT*

Hypnosis means I'll lose all sense of control and awareness of what's going on.


Hypnosis, no matter how experienced you are in it, no matter how you are able to understand the rudiments behind it (such as it being used as a process to bypass the critical factor and such), if the contents within the hypnosis-related activities contradict or CHALLENGES our moral code, it simply will not work. The reason being is, having those predispositions that are ingrained so deeply within the confines of our minds, even if we reach deeper levels of suggestibility, if it does not conform to our moral code, it will be difficult or nearly impossible for the person practicing it to make the session work. 

Now, the person who is being “hypnotized” is in full control over themselves, and the reason people may have an misconception of “lack of control” or “no control” is simply because they're confusing it with the emotional tranquility that comes with performing self-hypnosis. You are aware of what's going on, because you're having inward concentration towards the task at hand, and you can instantly follow and stop the self-hypnosis session with ease.


Hypnosis is sleep or I'll become unconscious from it


Hypnosis, like I've stated before, has the participant(s) being able to be completely aware of what's going on, since it's more of a process that leads to guided concentration. Unless you actually make a script to emulate feelings of transcending to sleep, hypnosis does not mean “sleep mode.” Think of Hypnosis as a PROCESS in order to get to a trance, and understand that there are other processes that can get us into a trance. So to quickly summarize what I've stated, Hypnosis is the process, trance is the result. 

And in general, it's a self-induced trance, whether you do it by yourself or someone does it to you. The reason being is that because you're allowing another person to guide you, they are more as conduits that help you ease yourself into a trance state (the result) that allows you to be in a more suggestive state. 


Hypnosis is all mumbo jumbo and magic and a bunch of sorcery, so it clearly must be fake!

Now, things pertaining to psychosomatic, physiological, psychological  and other conditions (and learning how to moderate them) are topics in Science that still has gaps in it. However, Hypnosis in general, based on the rudiments behind it, is not voodoo, black magic, or sorcery. The reason you may have those predispositions is simply because of the shows and stage acts with classical hypnosis (i.e. The magician that somehow makes the participants say “Moo” and really think they're cows).

 An important concept you must realize is that in order for things like that to work, the participants are considered volunteers. Imagine why the word volunteers is utilized (or words synonymous to it), it's because when everyone knows what may happen, the question itself has people being suggestible to the event to come. However, let's say a person's moral code is that they can't dance because of cultural practices that discourage the act. 

So if a magician or some stage hypnotist wanted the person to dance, chances are, they won't comply, because it's against their moral code. I know you're wondering how that can relate to anything, but it's just an example to remind you on how our moral codes affect the result of hypnosis sessions.



Hypnosis involves being able to manipulate a person entirely


It seems because of the events in history of misconceptions with Hypnosis, people tend to presume you're being manipulated and controlled (like the first concept I introduced in this section of the guide). However, it brings me back to saying once more that Hypnosis does not mean you can destroy a person's moral code, or strip them entirely from it. And as you go through your self-hypnosis sessions, you'll begin to notice that when you feel the emotional tranquility that comes with it (and having higher inward concentration with other obvious states), it's because the content within the scripts (or audio you recorded on your own or from someone else) complies within the schema of your moral codes.

*[1.4]Transderivational Search & The Unconscious* 

Transderivational Search essentially means a phenomenon in which aspects of our mind will scavenge the confines of our unconscious in order to find some relation or connecting the dots with something that may be particularly vague or seemingly ambiguous. You may be wondering how this can tie into lucid dreaming and using hypnosis as a supplement for your endeavors, am I right?

If you want a more detailed explanation on this phenomenon, then check out the Wikipedia link below:
*Transderivational search - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*

If you understand this concept already or find yourself realizing it after reading several definitions behind it, you might find yourself already experiencing it throughout reading this guide. And I'll give you examples of how this phenomenon typically happens, and I wonder if you'll realize how easy it is to identify how these scenarios can relate to conversations and storytelling! 
*
[1.5]Examples of Digging Into the Unconscious to Relate to the Situation & Using it In Self-Hypnosis*


The following below are examples of how we might find our unconscious digging through its experiential totality (and implicit knowledge) to relate to a particular event or situation. And the examples below, you can find more by searching around on things related to leading statements (like the transderivational search).

“You know how when...you...?”
---You know how when you go to a grocery store, you see someone you know and you talk to them for a bit and say your goodbyes, only to to see that you meet them again  in a different aisle and it starts becoming awkward?
“I know you're wondering....”
---“I know you're wondering why hypnosis can help you obtain an inward concentration in order to reach a certain outcome right? It's a good habit to speculate on these things!”
“Just pretend for a moment...”
---“Just pretend for a moment on how it would feel to have the mannerisms of being relaxed at your own pace and what's comfortable for you.”
“My friend (Name)...”
---“Ah! That reminds me of my friend, Bob, who also found himself in that predicament, and what he did in order to get out of that situation was to simply let go and move on.”
“Imagine...”
---“Imagine for a moment of seeing yourself in the car you want to be in, how it feels comfortable the moment you sit on it. You realize how you get that vibe that this is the right car because of how it feels to you.”
“When you realize...”
---“When you realize the underlying meaning behind lucid dreaming guides, you'll see that creating your own foundations is how you can truly succeed.”“Remember...”
---“Remember that time where you felt as if you couldn't get out of a situation, only to have a shift in mentality that enabled you to overcome it?”


You might find yourself realizing how easy it was for you to associate those moments because your unconscious was quickly digging up contents within your experiential totality and learning to associate to them. It's part of how with implicit knowledge and transderivational search and other factors come into play in order for us to relate to a person, as if we have a natural predisposition to find events and moments that can match and mirror to the situation/event being talked about. 

This creates a sense of harmony whenever you find yourself talking to someone that you could talk with for hours and hours!

You know it's happened to you at some point in your life, and if not, you can still find those moments whenever you watch television or go on the Internet and watch videos of people interacting with each other and being gregarious individuals.

If you take advantage of how this system our minds go through to match and mirror things that may happen with a story or event (like the “My friend, [NAME] example I posted), you might realize why hypnosis can be a powerful supplement towards your lucid dreaming endeavors.

With practice, you can literally overload your conscious mind, so that the thoughts you can't fathom all at once seeps into your unconscious mind, and since your unconscious mind has better grasp of conceptualizing more things, if not, all things you have in your experiential totality and learning, then surely you're aware of more things than you think you do. 

So the reason why reading a hypnosis script (or saying it mentally while mouthing the words), or even engaging by listening to an audio of yourself or someone saying a hypnosis script, you might be able to really get into a trance state, a state of inward concentration that focuses at the task desired and removes the distractions.

This is why that even though you may think you're not processing things properly consciously, your unconscious is going to utilize its vast implicit knowledge to take care of the rest. 

This is one of many fundamental aspects that can make Hypnosis effective, and how it can overload the critical factor we have so much that while its busy being distracted by the content, your unconscious mind is already getting the patterns and using implicit knowledge to associate and connect.

*[1.6]What is the Critical Factor?* 


The Critical Factor is the part of our mind that uses comparative analysis that allows us to make conscious reasoning with incoming information. It can be a nasty thing to deal with, and it can sometimes affect us negatively because it's meant to protect our schema of reality, concepts, and presumptions and knowledge of things.

A simple example that I feel we can all imagine for a moment:

When a newcomer (in general) or even a seasoned member makes a particular topic related to a problem they're having with their dreaming endeavors, you might realize how they use things like:

“I've went through countless of threads but haven't been able to get anything that can help me out!”

And you might find yourself knowing how when someone offers their suggestion and insight, the original poster might respond,
“Well I already tried that” or “I already know that, and I know I have to do [so and so], but it's not working!”

Notice how this is that part of their mind that already went through the workings and unfortunately wasn't able to have any luck with the attempts. And you may be wondering how threads like that usually ends up with someone mentioning (in varied ways) practicing perseverance with what that person knows. And you're also wondering how this can relate to this guide, well, if you allow me to address that our interaction with the critical factor with lucid dreaming techniques can be a hit and miss.

And only with practice and diligence, we may find the critical factor eventually welcoming our attempts (or being distracted/interrupted) while the unconscious mind will already get the suggestions and develop and redefine its own blueprint of processing and conceptualizing things like:


How to do a WILD/MILD/DILD/DEILD/etc.
How to recall dreams better
Dealing with Lack of Motivation with Dry Spells
Etc.


Think of the critical factor as the bouncer outside a bar or club building, or even a gate guardian, or a royal knight in a luxurious and gargantuan castle. It's protecting what's inside, the totality of our unconscious mind, which is a good thing because if we were really that suggestive towards anything that comes to our perception of reality, we would all have an inconsistent schema of viewing reality. 

But it can also be a bad thing because when we're trying to add new suggestions or building conditioned responses, even when we can visualize and enforce prospective memory, it takes some repetition until it's accepted.



*
[1.7]How To Bypass/Interrupt/Distract The Critical Factor*


To give a quick overview on how we eventually accomplish this feat (but not limited to just this list mind you):

1. There's people who use techniques like mantras and affirmations that have to hammer the repeated phrase or saying to where they finally tired out the critical factor and the suggestions are implanted (but usually involves some back-and-forth motion with relapses and motivation and using conscious willpower.

2. There's people who use techniques like mantras and affirmations, except they use guided imagery (or things related to prospective memory, which is building up strong emotional moments and such) to get to the desired outcome. They are able to pour their heart and soul and practice to be able to build conditioned responses to succeed in their MILD attempts (or any other lucid dreaming technique)

3. There are people who use self-hypnosis as a supplement, a mental rehearsal for what they know will come, and then attempting their lucid dreaming techniques with that increased inward concentration that gives assurance that with practice, whether they fail or succeed, their unconscious is going to use implicit knowledge and transderivational search to redefine and polish every attempt.

4. Doing things at night (you definitely wouldn't have an over-analytical mind 2AM-4 AM for a Wake Back to Bed (WBTB) right?)

I know you're wondering on my opinion pertaining to #1, and I'm not aiming to make a narrow-minded response towards the use of mantras and affirmations. If you are able to easily visualize and imagine where you want to be and knowing how you'll get there, and you can use the mantra as a guide in reaching there, then by all means, continue using it. 

When I mentioned how one is essentially trying to hammer things down in comparison #1, it is simply just that. Whether you type or say a mantra over and over, such as (but not limited to):

Counting from 1-10 or 1-5 and repeating
Typing/Saying/Writing “I will have lucid dream” or “Eyes shut, mouth closed, body still, I will find myself being able to become aware of my dreams," or whatever mantra/phrase/saying.



You are doing constant repetition (initially with mantras/sayings/phrases) until you tired out the critical factor and it eventually gets accepted, which usually leaves you exhausted at times (but it gets less exhausting with practice of course). Just like how the critical factor is the bouncer/gate guardian/royal knight protecting our unconscious, when you do mantras without the whole “feeling it as well” and other aspects, it's like trying to battle with your analytical side.

Imagine how that would end up! You find yourself finally being able to beat the bouncer to the pulp, but you had some backlash from the bouncer as well. And as you finally get up with some bruises and cuts on your face and body, you're finally able to walk into the club/area the guardian was protecting/castle the royal knight was over-watching. (I.e. Saying over and over “Eyes shut, mouth closed, body still, I will find myself being able to become aware of my dreams.”)

Now, you can take that route, it's going to lead to the same result eventually (lucidity or just better dream recall or what have you), which is why I heavily encourage you to see hypnosis as a supplement that might make the route a little easier for you (so you sweet-talk with the bouncer or the critical factor instead of fighting against it). And you don't need to use hypnosis if you feel you're confident enough with battling and tiring out your critical factor like that. 

And even with comparison #2, hypnosis can be a supplement to augment that ability you've made a conditioned response to with building prospective memory and guided imagery. But hypnosis is not necessary, since it's just a process that leads towards guided concentration with a self-induced trance state as the result, and there are many processes to reach a trance state.

Hypnosis is about sweet-talking with the critical factor, so that its overloaded with trying to grasp and conceptualize the data being given, and while it's distracted/interrupted, the embedded messages are already seeped into the unconscious mind to utilize its implicit knowledge to connect the dots, to find the needle in the haystack.


*[1.8] General Format of Self-Hypnosis/Hypnosis Scripts*


Here is a blueprint on how Hypnosis scripts generally go:

1. Gathering Attention


2. Being Obvious with mentioning  the goal (usually one goal is ideal to have better concentration, and with practice, you can extend that to two or more goals)


3. Making Agreement Frames (To prime the mind to get into a “Yes, Yes, Yes ,Yes!” format)


4. When the Critical Factor is distracted/interrupted/sweet-talked/persuaded, you might start feeling the emotional tranquility, or going through gradual relaxation


5. Fraction and implanting, and repeating the process (to  continue distracting the critical factor and implant suggestions for the unconscious to use implicit knowledge to find the underlying meanings with thoughts you couldn't fathom all at once consciously).


6. Creating Unconscious Responses and Triggers (i.e. Priming the Transderivational Search even more)


7. Shifting the Unconscious Towards the Desired Result/Outcome/Solution (and usually ends with a count up or even count down along with being able to practice and conceptualize things better in the future)



Of course, there's much more to it than that, but I won't be going too into that. Now that you know the general idea of how Hypnosis Scripts typically work, the next thing I'll be going through is an example Hypnosis Script!
*
[1.9] Example Hypnosis Script  - Dream Task of the Month Hypnosis Script*


The following example hypnosis script will pertain to accomplishing dream tasks of the month (and you can switch it around for dream task of the year obviously) that can be found here:

Task of the Month
*
Warning: Please do not listen to your recording of this script (if you make one of it) or go through saying this script (orally or mentally while mouthing the words) if you're operating machinery (other than a laptop, computer, etc.)*


When you're ready to focus all of your attention towards the example script and are in a comfortable position, read the following content in _italics_.
*
Dream Task of the Month Hypnosis Script Example*

(If you see a “...” between words, imagine yourself pausing in between to really absorb what will come next)

So now that you know what you must do, feel free to read the content in italics below:


*Spoiler* for _ Dream Task of the Month Hypnosis Script_: 




_
Now that you are seated comfortably, you will be able to relax....sit back....focus....and enjoy learning and accomplishing your goal for the Dream Task of the Month. As you're sitting there comfortably, you might find yourself being able to shift yourself to an inward state of concentration to achieve the tasks easily.

So let's just pretend for a moment on what it would be like to accomplish a Dream Task of the Month. You might find yourself being able to utilize the skills you've learned as a dreamer with ease because of how your unconscious is able to conceptualize things for you whenever you're busy consciously figuring out what to do.

Because your unconscious, the storehouse and the database of the experiences, memories, skills, and abilities you have within your mind is there, and because you know that you can only consciously remember a few things, your unconscious mind takes care of the rest of information and thoughts that seeps into your mind and expands them to something beneficial for you. It is able to make connections to what you learned before and neatly makes a format that you can structurally follow with ease, because that's its job.

You may notice that because of this, because of your unconscious being able to process more information within your mind, that you actually know more than you think you do to. It's not necessary that you worry too much about this, because you'll notice that this process comes by naturally all by itself.

Because the unconscious is able to process and dig through what you've accumulated throughout your life, you'll be able to let go and feel relaxed and confident in its ability to do so. Because every time you find yourself wanting to accomplish a task, you'll begin to notice it takes peaceful collaboration with your conscious and unconscious mind.

As you're seated comfortably, you're imagining the mannerisms of what it's like to be relaxed and at ease with yourself, especially when trying to accomplish a task. I know that you're learning things now because you're able to let your mind become open to new possibilities and ways to accomplish the dream task of the month.

In fact, it's a good thing you're learning things now by being seated comfortably and imagining what it's like to be relaxed, because this state of tranquility will allow you to absorb the contents in an enjoyable and engaging learning process. You should remember that accomplishing a task means knowing how to enjoy the journey of reaching there as well.

As you're going through imagining what it would be like go through gradual stages of relaxation, your unconscious mind will easily do its job in gathering and digging through ways to make your dreaming endeavor of finishing the dream task of the month that much easier. 

The more that you are able to easily imagine what it would be like to accomplish the smaller tasks, the more you are able to easily connect the dots to finish the bigger tasks.

Have you ever started learning something new and discovered ways to truly enjoy it? You might find yourself being able to easily recall the moments and the sensations you felt after you tackled a challenging task, big or small. Perhaps a moment where you were ready to face a new challenge because of how you found yourself overcoming previous tasks in life and in your dreams.

And you know you can, can you not? You can't stop it, can you? That's because your unconscious' ability in being able to pull and grab everything to match and mirror your desire will always be there. You can choose to either learn these sensations consciously now, or later on in your natural sleep. 

So when you find yourself descending into your natural sleep, your unconscious will be able to easily create a dreamscape suited for your intentions to accomplish certain tasks. It will be able to find the needle within the haystack that the storehouse is of your memories, experiences, and abilities is of accomplishing tasks in a natural and relaxed manner.

Sooner or later, you may notice the the feeling of comfort that comes with being aware of this natural ability to take tasks easily one step at a time. Inch by inch, things will become a cinch for you and your unconscious, because it will continue making neurological connections whether you want to feel the sensations now, or later on during your peaceful sleep.

And as you find yourself being able to imagine yourself in peaceful sleep, you'll be able have the sense of awareness when aiming for a lucid dream. It isn't necessary that you worry too much about this awareness, because I wonder if you realized that because of previous moments of lucidity, you were able to shift yourself easily into the dreaming state! 

There's no need to worry about having to concentrate on achieving that lucidity in your descent towards sleep, because it will happen naturally. Whether you're non-lucid or lucid in your dreams, you'll be able to easily remember the moments that led to you to accomplishing the dream tasks of the months with ease, one task at a time.

Because after all, when you notice how your mind conceptualizes and imagines what it would be like to be lucid in your dreams, that ability, that experience, will continue to be redefined and polished as the days, weeks, and months go by. It's always growing, expanding, and you can choose  to improve that now, or later on when you've reached the right sensation that's comfortable for you.

Now that you have all the knowledge you need, you may find yourself being able to learn how to accomplish tasks, big or small, within the confines of your mind and where you can truly allow your unconscious to create a dreaming environment ideal for the dream tasks you're naturally interested in.

As soon as you're ready to prepare yourself for better awareness of your dreams and accomplishing dream tasks, you're going to count up from one to five. As you're sitting there preparing to count up to five, you may notice how easy it is to continue holding onto your concentration better without giving too much effort, because your unconscious mind will be the one that deals with the balancing. 

You really shouldn't make changes IMMEDIATELY to anything part of your behavior, because you'll have more than enough time, in fact, all the time you want to welcome the types of changes you want introduced to you. When you find yourself realizing this, you'll allow yourself to count up from one to five.

So let's do that now.

One, feeling relaxed and confident as you prepare for natural sleep.

Two, stretching a bit and feeling more aware of what you must do now.

Three, you're feeling your muscles loosening, enabling you to shift into natural sleep.

Four, becoming more aware of the things you do and how you'll achieve them.

Five, fully relaxed, confident, and ready to descend into natural sleep!_








*
[2.0] Breakdown & Analysis of Example Hypnosis Script*

Now, see how easy that was? It doesn't have to be picture perfect or too long, the script itself was only 2 and 1/4 pages long, which would most likely equal into 6-7 minutes of actually saying it or hearing yourself or someone's voice saying it in a recording!

You'll begin to notice how I stated the obvious, the goals in mind, and how a person will find themselves being able to shift into an inward concentration, and from there, it's merely about distracting the critical factor to where we can't fathom everything all at once. 

Things must be taken unconsciously and learned unconsciously while the person is busy going through the contents of the script, and with practice and developing tonality, the embedded suggestions are already implanted.

This was just a simple script that went along with the 7 points I mentioned beforehand, and trust me, you can easily find yourself being able to create these scripts on your own the more you practice and let your mind be spontaneous and engaging. I know you're probably wondering how one can develop the tonality with having a “hypnotist voice.,” well check out the next section for some tips in doing so!


*
[2.1]Secrets in Developing the Hypnotist Voice & Tonality*


The words in whatever hypnosis script you read or whatever audio hypnosis you listen to, you'll begin to notice how there's shifts in tonalities, all coming full circle and easily shifting from one idea to the next. Here are some tips in developing tonality and the hypnotist voice within you:

Go headstrong, Imagine yourself visualizing the mannerisms of what it would be like to talk calmly and slowly. In order for you to conceptualize what to write/type/say, you have to get yourself into the state of being.

Pay more attention to advertisements and notice how easy it is for you to identify the types of tonalities they utilize and the words they use to create an emotional impact towards people. (I.e. “BUT WAIT THERE'S MORE!!!!” or “ You following me camera guy??!”)
Understand concepts with copy-writing (see definition in the link  below): 

( Copywriting - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia ) Because you'll be able to know how to find power words, leading statements, and such that companies, writers, etc. Use to promote their business/service/etc.
Pay attention to the people you interact, especially those you tell stories to. Notice how you tend to shift towards certain words with a certain express (I.e. “Man! Tried to get past rush hour only to end up dealing with a *boring and exhausting* wait in traffic! Ughhhhh...”). Also notice how people feel when they talk about how great their day is going, or how excited they are to wait for a holiday to come.

 Listen to a few hypnosis videos on Youtube and such to see how the person is using a voice for certain occasions. There are times where you talk in a relaxed manner, and there are times you talk a bit faster and with more energy.


And here are examples of how using words with the wrong tonality can confuse and often make the experience weird and inconsistent:

Bad example #1:
_
I want you to relax right now! Loosen your muscles, relax your jaw, quickly! You must find yourself being able to get into the hypnotic state immediately! Quickly! Slowly find yourself relaxing and easing into a state of concentration right now! Begin to notice how you're learning at a deeper and unconscious level immediately!
_

You can already tell that was an annoying experience, having to quickly shift into certain ideas and thoughts in the wrong manner. You definitely wouldn't want to hear yourself talk like that in trying to relax yourself, and you most definitely wouldn't want to hear a hypnotist saying that to you or even an audio on YouTube doing that.

		Bad example #2:

_This is what you would do if you were to talk slowly when there are words that obviously shift you into being more energetic, spontaneous, and quick.
I want you to quickkkkkly find yourself being able to rapidddddly conceptualizing what it would be like to have a spontaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaneous mind that let's loose of all blocks and censoring instanttttttlly._

Now, that example wasn't that hard to see what was wrong with it. The point being, in order to know when to shift to a specific type of tonality, you'll have to keep practicing and becoming aware of the people around you. 

Go to a coffee shop or somewhere that has people really being social and personal with each other, and see how people are engaging through a mental harmony with each other, how they go about their day speaking what's on their mind with different tonalities without even realizing it. 

*[2.2] Secrets in How to Listen to Audio Hypnosis* 


If you were to listen to yourself in a recording of you stating a hypnosis script (or by chance listening to me saying a script in a recording), here are some tips to ensure you don't end up developing passiveness and making the sounds white noise or “background” noise.

Whenever you're listening to an audio hypnosis, the aim is for you to be engaged with the person's voice (be it your own voice or another person's voice). The reason being is, you have to imagine as if you're going through a conversational hypnosis with that person. You allow them to go through those sayings in order for you to bypass your critical factor (or disrupting/interrupting it). You start feeling their tonalities, how they express themselves, as if they're gathering an aura or essence within themselves that extends out like a hand the gently taps your shoulder and eases you into tranquility.

In order to do this, I emphasize how it's important for you to be aware of the people you interact with and those you find yourself going through mental harmony with. Audio hypnosis (listening to a script you said or someone else said) can work, but you have to imagine it as a mental rehearsal just like doing the same orally on your own. You have to be headstrong, go in the situation first so you can know those sensations at a faster rate with practice.

*
[2.3] List of Words of Power*


Words of power simply means words or phrases that allows one to flow easily from one idea to the next, which is useful when building your own hypnosis script. You may notice these are some words I used in the example hypnosis script for the Dream Task of the Month!

AsBecauseAndMeans (and other variants of it such as “Which means” “this means,” etc.)

These are words of power that can allow you to go in and out with suggestions, and when you notice yourself listening to an audio hypnosis, you'll see how you tend to accept them naturally. And you may also notice how I've used them throughout this guide as well (and words such as “Now” and most importantly, “you”).

I encourage you to look for more words of powers and leading statements, and if you want more information, it's best to check out concepts pertaining to the Milton Model of Hypnosis. You'll be able to see it plastered all over the Internet and in books, since Milton H. Erickson was known to be an iconic figure in relation to medical hypnosis and family therapy.

*[2.4] Final Thoughts & One More Secret To Know About*


The most important thing that I want you to be able to get out of this guide is that Hypnosis, just like any other process in learning how to become lucid, having better dream recall, etc., just because you memorized the techniques, mechanisms, and rudiments behind it, it doesn't mean you're set in stone for success. 

What truly makes Hypnosis a useful supplement (just like with anything), is the Emotional Impact you can create for yourself. You may notice that the more you do this, the more you find you can tap into the unconscious and use its implicit knowledge and gain empathy for others and yourself as an individual. And because with the concepts of transderivational search and extending that phenomenon with hypnosis, you'll start becoming aware of yourself at a deeper, unconscious, and emotional level.

Just like with MILDs, Affirmations, WILD, DILDS, anything really, diligence, perseverance and hard worked COMBINED with creating genuine and deeply emotional states of being is what distinguishes those who are merely copycats vs. Those who build their own foundations from the techniques and the rudiments behind them.

Now that you know what self-hypnosis can do for you generally (and some of the processes behind it), feel free to test out the Hypnosis Scripts I have laid out for you! You'll find yourself understanding both consciously and unconsciously of how I created these scripts from the fundamentals. And honestly, I would love to mention more mechanisms, but even when you have all the information that you can get out of this, it's about learning how to mentally rehearse where you want to be, and how you know you'll get there.

So if you think hypnosis is magic, think again, it's just like any supplement, take it in moderation. However, because of what hypnosis does, there's rarely any plateau effect compared to using actual lucid aids (dream drugs, etc.) simply because what's preventing a person from having consistent success with hypnosis is them not being able to create an emotional impact towards their goals.

I know you're wondering, “Isn't this just to get us motivated to do things?” Well yes, it is, why wouldn't I or anyone want to do something that can help us get to where we want to be? But it's more than just being motivated in things, it's about seeing how the processes that gets us there and using it to let us grow as individuals.

_Thank you all for reading the contents of this guide_, and if you haven't read it completely, that's perfectly fine, but if you find yourself not understanding a few things, you probably just weren't able to read the guide in its entirety. However, because I had to put this guide as concise as I could (I know that's an understatement), I will be more than happy to answer ANY questions you have to the best of my abilities.

Please notice that my views expressed in this guide were based on what I collected and experimented back and forth endlessly for about 8-10 months. I mostly aimed to use hypnosis for real life situations rather than dreaming (lucid dreaming became much easier with hypnosis, at least for me).

Now that I've conceptualized and built my own schema of things with hypnosis (and I know I can always improve and redefine my schema of it), I've recently started getting better progress. _And you can too!_

*[2.5] Frequently Asked Questions) FAQ*

These are obviously questions I've made up since I'm sure these will come up eventually:


*How long should the Hypnosis Scripts Be?*

There isn't an absolute standard you should go by, but a general rule of thumb, to really get some progress (in my opinion), 2-4 pages is something you can aim for. It may seem like a lot, but you'll find yourself being able to know the process of making a script.  There's really no page limit you should go for, but just know that putting it concise will be easier for you so you don't wake up feeling groggy and too lazy to listen or read a script that's too long.

And the secret to being able to make those types of script is to take things ONE step at a time. Those 7 points I mentioned with how hypnosis scripts generally work, do them one step at a time and think and question “where do I go to next?”

Allow your mind to be spontaneous, you don't have to be picture perfect! Your subconscious and unconscious will get the bigger picture. The idea with the scripts is to extend the transderivational search while being able to bypass/disrupt/interrupt the critical factor within us.

And when that happens, when you find yourself expressing yourself at a deeper and emotional level (with tonalities and being able to understand the concepts of storytelling and building harmony with yourself and others), that's when hypnosis can really shine. It's not perfect, it has the chance of not working, but when you start building your own schema of conceptualizing it with practice, hard work, diligence, perseverance, and with emotion, the probability of it failing is reduced.

*
When Should I Stop Using the Hypnosis Scripts?
*

A general rule of thumb is, if you want to know when you should stop using the scripts, is to just be analytical of the process when you used them. This is so you know how to emulate those same sensations because of what the hypnosis session did for you to *mentally rehearse* those feelings. 


Imagine it this way, if you find yourself going through a dry spell, or that you feel you're rusty because you haven't tried recalling dreams and lucid dreaming for quite some time, Hypnosis can be a supplement that gets you into creating those emotional triggers again and convincing the unconscious mind to scavenge the experiential totality and learning you've accumulated and find what's right for you.


*What if I can't find time to say the scripts because I don't want to make too much noise?*


You can mentally read it with your mind-voice and mouth the words, and if you can still express tonalities well with it, that can be one way to prevent making too much noise (especially if you don't want your family members questioning what you're doing). And if anything, just mentally reading it can be another option, however, you might become passive because we can scroll through mentally reading it without actually trying to say or mouth the contents. The oral aspect (mouthing it or saying it, or even listening to it) increases the chance for the unconscious to dig deeper to find moments to relate to the goal you have in mind with hypnosis sessions.

*How Many Scripts Should I Do Per Day/ How Many Times Should I do a Particular Script?*


Ideally, you want to use a script aimed for one goal (that can encompass smaller goals) simply because it causes less overload for your mind (I know that's contradicting since I mentioned how hypnosis is a process to overload the critical factor so it's distracted/interrupted/etc., but one goal that is repeated in varied ways is something you should consider doing initially.

That's because you want to be able to see yourself building conditioned responses and emotional unconscious triggers for a particular goal (since hypnosis aids in guided and inward concentration along with guided imagery and other aspects). 

When you feel confident, you can make a script with two goals in mind, or even more, but just know that you'll have to pour out your heart and soul even more. But that will become easier the more you do it in time. Just take things gradually and see what happens, and extend things a bit when you feel confident. 

If you find yourself being overwhelmed, take things down a notch, and just work from there until you're ready next time.


*Should I use “I” or “You” within the Script(s)?*


From personal experience, it doesn't really matter, since either way, it's meant to give you guided concentration, and as long as you know it's meant for your own personal endeavors, your success won't be heavily affected stating “I” or “You” when you're talking things out or listening to yourself or someone's voice. Remember, the words are just one small percentage, what really matters is your tonality or you being able to embrace the tonality of your voice or another person's when listening.


*Aren't MILDs and breathing while mentally saying them or saying them physically a hypnotic experience?
*
Mantras, mnemonics, and short phrases can all contribute into bypassing the critical factor, so yes, in a way, they do allow you to perform hypnosis. However, people tend to assume that because you're in hypnosis, that you must be in a trance. However, Hypnosis is the PROCESS of bypassing/interrupting/disrupting the critical factor, and when that's done, self-induced trance is the result. 

You might start feeling the emotional tranquility as you're going through the hypnosis, but its result is the trance. However, this is just my opinion, and it may change in the future, but for now, until I find out it's something else, Hypnosis is simply the process that can help lead to the result of being in a trance.

Mantras can be considered doing slight hypnosis, and when you build conditioned responses, you are in fact able to bypass the critical factor more (when you understand how to put emotion and feeling into those mantras and sayings, i.e. Your tonality), however, that's a hit and miss. The reason why it's a hit and miss is because you have to be able to consistently create emotional impact, and sometimes when you're not prepared to do that, you might have varied results of success with it.

Which is why if you use hypnosis  as a supplement with MILD, you have that mental rehearsal established the more you practice at it, so mantras can be easier to do because when you build conditioned responses to unconsciously know the feelings and tonalities behind the mantras/sayings/short phrases, MILD can definitely have its efficacy increased.


*

What kind of Hypnosis are you explaining in this guide, NLP Hypnosis, Conversational Hypnosis, or the Milton H. Erickson's Hypnosis Model?*


You could call this type of hypnosis explained in this guide overall elements of Conversational Hypnosis, but the rudiments behind them (both NLP and Conversational Hypnosis) are derived from Milton H. Erickson's Hypnosis Model and the Meta Model that you can find definitions online. You might get varied opinions on this, and just know that this is based on what I've researched over the months to the best of my abilities. 

This type of Hypnosis I'm covering is more of the indirect approach, seeing how using certain language patterns (from Erickson's language patterns mostly) to prime and extend the time with transderivational search that we have within our minds when given an overload of things that are too much for the critical factor to fathom all at once. NLP Hypnosis and Conversational Hypnosis can be the same in terms of the language patterns (that Erickson is an iconic figure for building a list of), but their techniques are different.

Usually NLP Hypnosis (like how street hypnosis is practiced) involves engaging with people that may not be in a deep trance, while conversational hypnosis can be used more indirectly and has more potential to lead to deeper self-induced trance states. And I personally feel Conversational Hypnosis, at least the rudiments behind it and how NLP Hypnosis can be encroached into practice here and there (but not as much in this guide), is effective for your lucid dreaming endeavors with any techniques, aids, etc.

This is just my opinion, and I'm aiming to find more reasons to falsify it, but currently, it seems my perspective on it will be the same until something persuasive and convincing comes up. I will edit if that time comes.


*
Where Can I Find These Milton Language Pattern Cards/List?*


I can't provide links, seeing how that might end up being advertisement for something, and I don't want to have disputes with the wonderful staff here. Just do a simple search engine search on Milton's Language pattern cards, and you'll be able to find it with ease. Hope this helps.




*[2.6] List of Hypnosis Scripts For You To Use*

Here are a few hypnosis scripts I created recently, these aren't meant to be picture perfect, and the more I create hypnosis scripts on my own, and the more I find myself making emotional impact towards these scripts when reading or hearing them, the more I can become better at redefining them in the future.

So expect to see more hypnosis scripts compared to these in the future, and FEEL FREE to post any of your own custom-made scripts as well! Warning, please make sure you're in a safe environment and that you stop what you're doing in order to pay full attention reading/listening/or speaking out the contents of a script. 


*[2.61]Improving Dream Recall Hypnosis Script*


*Spoiler* for _Improving Dream Recall Hypnosis Script_: 





_Now that you're seated comfortably, you may notice that you'll be able to learn at a conscious and unconscious level throughout this hypnosis session to improve your dream recall. Notice that as you're sitting there gradually finding yourself being relaxed, you'll be able to imagine what it would be like to have better dream recall.

People can, you know, train themselves to recall their dreams better the more they practice the fundamentals behind it. You might want to breathe in and out slower now....feeling yourself being relaxed every time you do so, because breathing is something that comes by naturally. Just like how being able to imagine what it would be like to have improved dream recall is also a natural and easy process to do.

Just imagine for a moment on where you had a situation where you woke up and found yourself having difficulty recalling your dreams. You might realize that this usually happens because you moved too quickly, because moving too quickly disrupted you to unconsciously grab and learn the contents you experienced within your dreams with ease. 

The more you found yourself relaxing and remaining calm, the more you were able to unconsciously grab elements that helped you recalled things better. What would it be like if you could wake up anytime and being able to be relaxed and calm to recall your dreams better?

You can choose to let that thought process now, or later on in your natural sleep. Because in order to recall things better, you simply have to have a desire to remember it, and this desire can come by naturally because recalling dreams can truly be an enjoyable experience with practice and effort.

The more you find yourself recalling your dreams, the more you're allowing yourself to make neurological connections to have a structural format of storytelling when recalling your dreams. Because dreams themselves are like stories, just like telling stories of your life events to your friends, families, and others.

How would it feel if you were able to make this change of seeing your dreams as stories, windows to another experience in your natural sleep? How would it feel to be able to recall these stories, glimpses into your expansive and growing mind?

You might realize that in order to have better recall, you might find yourself seeing having a dream journal as a useful supplement to sustain all the memories and experiences within your dream, both non-lucid and lucid. 

And as you're sitting there aiming to have better dream recall, you'll begin to notice that your desire to recall your dreams makes dream journals an enjoyable medium to get your thoughts out. Whether if you're typing, writing, or even recording with your voice of your dreams, you'll be able have an easier time getting those thoughts out naturally.

Every time you wake up, you'll find yourself having a natural ability to relax and focus on the dreams you experienced, since you know, everyone has dreams. You can't stop it, can you? Because it's something natural and something enjoyable to remember, because you can learn from your dreams if you have the desire to do so.

So will you learn to enjoy this simple fact that most people can now, or later on in your natural sleep? When you find yourself seeing bits of dream elements coming together to make a natural and easy to follow story or journey to recall, the more you'll be able to unconsciously connect the dots.

You don't have to worry about putting too much effort into recalling your dreams naturally, because in order to have better dream recall, you must allow your unconscious to collaborate with you. There are times where we remember the significant moments in our dreams, and as you find yourself remembering those important moments, you'll remember you were able to unconsciously have those moments right in front of you mentally to categorize and organize at your own pace.

And there are times where you'll find yourself being able to remember dreams much longer if you were to find yourself having more time to focus on them as you're waking up. And it's a good thing that your unconscious is there to help you out in recalling your dreams, because that's its responsibility, that's its job. 

You can't stop your unconscious being able to help you, can you? Because with your growing desire to see your dreams as stories, journeys, and glimpses into your expansive mind, the unconscious must be able to do its job easily and naturally.

Because of this simple fact, this is what enables you to remember things better, because your dreams and you being in them is you embracing the storehouse of your memories, experiences, and moments with dream characters, which is all made with the workings of your subconscious and unconscious mind.

Because dream signs, themes, and such are a supplement towards having better dream recall, you might find yourself being able to capture the underlying meaning within your dreams as well. You may also remember the emotions that you and dream characters expressed, simply because there's a universal harmony within the confines of your mind in all scenarios. 

Because these moments can help you mentally evolve and make better connections with yourself in order to remember them better. Recalling as much as we can and to the best of our abilities, and our unconscious ability to sustain them with ease allows us to know more about ourselves, and learning more about ourselves is a pleasurable and enjoyable experience!

As soon as you find yourself feeling more relaxed and comfortable, and having that sense of assurance with your unconscious being able to map things out for you so that you can pick and choose with ease on what to recall, you may find yourself being able to ease yourself into natural sleep as soon as you count from one to five.

As you're sitting there, preparing to count from one to five, you will be able to be more content and relaxed and confident in knowing that every time you wake up, you will be able to recall your dreams, because they are moments where you're learning at a deep and unconscious level!

So let's do that now.

One, you'll find yourself being able to loosen your muscles more.

Two, you'll remember that recalling dreams is easier when you collaborate with your unconscious mind.

Three, you know that dreams are windows and opportunities to know more about yourself, and knowing more about sense of self is always an enjoyable and interesting experience.

Four, feeling more relaxed and confident in your ability to recall dreams better when you practice and put effort into it that allows you to enjoy using your dream journal. Because the more you are able to enjoy telling the stories and journeys within your dreams, the easier and natural it becomes to recall them.

Five, you might find yourself being able to learn and improve your ability to recall and enjoy your dreams during your natural sleep and waking up later on feeling more alive, relaxed, and prepared to see yourself learning about yourself as you use your dream journal to remember the moments._




*
[2.62] Dream Task of the Month Hypnosis Script*


*Spoiler* for _ Dream Task of the Month Hypnosis Script_: 





_Now that you are seated comfortably, you will be able to relax....sit back....focus....and enjoy learning and accomplishing your goal for the Dream Task of the Month. As you're sitting there comfortably, you might find yourself being able to shift yourself to an inward state of concentration to achieve the tasks easily.

So let's just pretend for a moment on what it would be like to accomplish a Dream Task of the Month. You might find yourself being able to utilize the skills you've learned as a dreamer with ease because of how your unconscious is able to conceptualize things for you whenever you're busy consciously figuring out what to do.

Because your unconscious, the storehouse and the database of the experiences, memories, skills, and abilities you have within your mind is there, and because you know that you can only consciously remember a few things, your unconscious mind takes care of the rest of information and thoughts that seeps into your mind and expands them to something beneficial for you. It is able to make connections to what you learned before and neatly makes a format that you can structurally follow with ease, because that's its job.

You may notice that because of this, because of your unconscious being able to process more information within your mind, that you actually know more than you think you do to. It's not necessary that you worry too much about this, because you'll notice that this process comes by naturally all by itself.

Because the unconscious is able to process and dig through what you've accumulated throughout your life, you'll be able to let go and feel relaxed and confident in its ability to do so. Because every time you find yourself wanting to accomplish a task, you'll begin to notice it takes peaceful collaboration with your conscious and unconscious mind.

As you're seated comfortably, you're imagining the mannerisms of what it's like to be relaxed and at ease with yourself, especially when trying to accomplish a task. I know that you're learning things now because you're able to let your mind become opened to new possibilities and ways to accomplish the dream task of the month.

In fact, it's a good thing you're learning things now by being seated comfortably and imagining what it's like to be relaxed, because this state of tranquility will allow you to absorb the contents in an enjoyable and engaging learning process. You should remember that accomplishing a task means knowing how to enjoy the journey of reaching there as well.

As you're going through imagining what it would be like go through gradual stages of relaxation, your unconscious mind will easily do its job in gathering and digging through ways to make your dreaming endeavor of finishing the dream task of the month that much easier. 

The more that you are able to easily imagine what it would be like to accomplish the smaller tasks, the more you are able to easily connect the dots to finish the bigger tasks.

Have you ever started learning something new and discovered ways to truly enjoy it? You might find yourself being able to easily recall the moments and the sensations you felt after you tackled a challenging task, big or small. Perhaps a moment where you were ready to face a new challenge because of how you found yourself overcoming previous tasks in life and in your dreams.

And you know you can, can you not? You can't stop it, can you? That's because your unconscious' ability in being able to pull and grab everything to match and mirror your desire will always be there. You can choose to either learn these sensations consciously now, or later on in your natural sleep. 

So when you find yourself descending into your natural sleep, your unconscious will be able to easily create a dreamscape suited for your intentions to accomplish certain tasks. It will be able to find the needle within the haystack that the storehouse of your memories, experiences, and abilities is of accomplishing tasks in a natural and relaxed manner.

Sooner or later, you may notice the the feeling of comfort that comes with being aware of this natural ability to take tasks easily one step at a time. Inch by inch, things will become a cinch for you and your unconscious, because it will continue making neurological connections whether you want to feel the sensations now, or later on during your peaceful sleep.

And as you find yourself being able to imagine yourself in peaceful sleep, you'll be able have the sense of awareness when aiming for a lucid dream. It isn't necessary that you worry too much about this awareness, because I wonder if you realized that because of previous moments of lucidity, you were able to shift yourself easily into the dreaming state!

There's no need to worry about having to concentrate on achieving that lucidity in your descent towards sleep, because it will happen naturally. Whether you're non-lucid or lucid in your dreams, you'll be able to easily remember the moments that led to you to accomplishing the dream tasks of the months with ease, one task at a time.

Because after all, when you notice how your mind conceptualizes and imagines what it would be like to be lucid in your dreams, that ability, that experience, will continue to be redefined and polished as the days, weeks, and months go by. It's always growing, expanding, and you can choose  to improve that now, or later on when you've reached the right sensation that's comfortable for you.

Now that you have all the knowledge you need, you may find yourself being able to learn how to accomplish tasks, big or small, within the confines of your mind and where you can truly allow your unconscious to create a dreaming environment ideal for the dream tasks you're naturally interested in.

As soon as you're ready to prepare yourself for better awareness of your dreams and accomplishing dream tasks, you're going to count up from one to five. As you're sitting there preparing to count up to five, you may notice how easy it is to continue holding onto your concentration better without giving too much effort, because your unconscious mind will be the one that deals with the balancing. 

You really shouldn't make changes IMMEDIATELY to anything part of your behavior, because you'll have more than enough time, in fact, all the time you want to welcome the types of changes you want introduced to you. When you find yourself realizing this, you'll allow yourself to count up from one to five.

So let's do that now.

One, feeling relaxed and confident as you prepare for natural sleep.

Two, stretching a bit and feeling more aware of what you must do now.

Three, you're feeling your muscles loosening, enabling you to shift into natural sleep.

Four, becoming more aware of the things you do and how you'll achieve them.

Five, fully relaxed, confident, and ready to descend into natural sleep!_





*
[2.63] Finding Your Dream Guide Hypnosis Script*


*Spoiler* for _Finding You Dream Guide Hypnosis Script_: 





_Now that you're seated comfortably, you will find yourself being able focus all your attention towards having guided inward concentration towards your goal of finding your dream guide, an aspect of yourself that guides you into learning more about yourself within the dreaming world and potentially apply those learning experiences in waking life as well.

Most people can find their dream guides when they have faith that they can create or find them on their own. Most people know that the concept of dream guides are subjective, and that everyone that chooses to have a dream guide should have every right to enjoy the desire of interacting with one.

To have a higher aspect of yourself, to have your unconscious mind being able to easily create and aid you in finding your dream guide with ease is an enjoyable and rewarding experience. And because your unconscious can't stop helping you, because that's its job, you can't stop it, can you? The more you accumulate experiences both in dreaming and waking life, the more your unconscious mind will be able to easily store everything with ease.

Because after all, it is the storehouse of all the experiences, moments, and abilities you've learned and have ingrained within you. The same goes for dream guides being able to tap into that unconscious database and totality of your mind to help you in your dreaming endeavors.

Just pretend for a moment that your conscious mind is like you going inside of a dark cave and only holding a small torch light. And as you find yourself going through the confines of your mind within your dreams, whether non-lucid or lucid, you know that in order to expand that torch light that represents your conscious and lucid being, having a dream guide can expand the light further and beyond.

Because that's what dream guides do, they help you find the boost that you need to know more about yourself and knowing more about them. And because of this simple fact, you will be able to remember things better because of how your dream guide is the conduit, the entity in which you can easily collaborate, communicate, and learn at an deep unconscious level.

Your unconscious mind is filled with gold and treasures that you are trying to find with the torch light that represents your conscious and lucid being, and dream guides are there for us to delegate that desire to want to learn more about ourselves. And you might find yourself being able to remember those emotional and thought-provoking moments you'll have with your dream guide, because they are a source of unconditional love that you have a natural ability to tap into.

And because you know the unconditional love is there to help you gain a sense of security with yourself and the confines of your mind, the love will be able to spread and expand with everything you do in your dreaming endeavors. It's a good thing that you're able to delegate your desire to learn more about yourself and all there is to yourself along with your dream guide.

Because learning to delegate allows you to have confidence and trust with your dream guide being able to aid you in your dreaming endeavors. It's a simple fact that as our minds constantly makes neurological connections with ease, the same will happen when you interact with your dream guide.

You might find yourself being able to have a peaceful conversational harmony with you dream guide, because you have trust in them knowing more about you than you think you do. Because that's also an ability for your unconscious to have, to be the storehouse of everything you've experienced, learned, and hold dear to you.

How would it feel like to have that sense of confidence, connection, and trust with your dream guide? To imagine how it would feel like to have them by your side and more than happy to help you out. Because you can't stop the unconditional love, can you? It's natural, and you'll be able to realize how to moderate and enjoy that unconditional love with your dream guide and other dream characters as well.

And not only that, your dream guide, the entity that is the conduit with you being able to communicate with the unconscious and subconscious, will be able to guide and teach you things you never thought you knew before. And you should remember that being able to know more about yourself in a deeper and unconscious level with your dream guide and other dream characters is always an enjoyable experience.

And as you're sitting there imagining what it would be like to have a dream guide and being with your dream guide, you might find yourself being able to expand your ability in identifying your dream guide with ease. There will be a sense of unconditional love and hope that will radiate around them. 

Because they are more than happy to guide you and help you, to be your friend, a companion that can stay true to you for as long as you want to be with them, and you may find yourself having a sense of assurance every time you think and interact with them. 

Having such a powerful and compassionate dream guide allows you to be more confident in challenging yourself and learning to expand your knowledge of things and being able to store them within your unconscious that will also be able to make connections to what will matter to you in all situations.

And as soon as you're ready to find and interact with your dream guide, you'll find yourself counting up from one to five. And as you imagine yourself counting to five, you will know how it would feel like being able to feel relaxed and confident that with practice and effort.

You will also be able to find your dream guide being able to help you in your dreaming and waking life endeavors. And because you're ready to find your dream guide, that means you will be able to remember and have a sense of control within your dreams with them as well.

So let's do that now.

One, you'll find yourself being able to shift into natural sleep as you're counting up to five.

Two, the moment you reach five, you will be able to descend into comfortable and peaceful sleep.

Three, you'll find yourself being able to imagine your dream guide and finding with ease simply because you know the unconditional love that they can express.

Four, feeling more relaxed than before, being able to have better assurance in finding your dream guide because your unconscious is more than happy to create those moments for you..

Five, now that you're in a state of being able to descend into natural sleep much easier, you will find yourself learning and interacting with your dream guide and being able to remember the experiences with them when you wake up._






*[2.64] MILD (Mantra/Mnemonic Induced Lucid Dream Hypnosis Script)*

*Attention:* _Before you read this script, find a mantra, mnemonic, or short phrase you know you can repeat after you read through the script. _ 



*Spoiler* for _MILD Hypnosis Script_: 





_As you're seated there comfortably, you will be able to learn and conceptualize how effective mantras can be in helping you allow your unconscious to grab moments of what it would be like to be lucid in your dreams. You may find yourself being able to remember the moments behind the mantra that will allow you to enjoy stating them with ease.

Just pretend for a moment on a quote or a few quotes that you may find yourself easily remembering because of the emotional impact the phrases have done to you. I know you're wondering how these phrases truly shifted yourself into a positive and relaxed sense of self. 

Quotes, phrases, and mantras can be useful supplements that enable us to know the memories and experiences behind them, and the more you find yourself using your mantras, the more you can conceptualize the memories and emotions to get where you want to be with ease. 

And because your unconscious mind, the totality of your experiences, abilities and memories is there, it will do its job in helping you remember what's right for you to get as much emotional impact packed inside the mantras that you'll find yourself declaring easily and naturally later on. Because after all, mantras are meant to be easy to follow and say because they can allow us to ease in our desires in such a short set of words.

And with the level of intense power and emotional impact these words have, this is what enables us to go through a burst of visualization of where you want to be and how you'll get there. Like shooting a shotgun, and feeling the powerful blast expanding more and more.

And the more you repeat your mantra later on, the more you can feel the energy and emotions surging within you, but let's not worry about that for now, it will come by naturally all by itself. Just pretend for a moment of what it would be like to utilize your mantra as a supplement in potentially becoming lucid. 

You know that as long as you add more emotion, feeling, and positive intentions within your mantra or phrase, you will be able to repeat it with ease, but just enough to where its efficacy can increase the more you utter it through your mouth. And as you find yourself uttering your mantra and phrase with ease, you can feel a growing sense of relaxation and awareness that's enough to be implanted within your unconscious to carry out your desire.

Because that's the job of the unconscious, to take care of the more complex feelings and experiences and being able to dig deep within the confines of your mind to match and mirror your desired outcome. And you can't stop your unconscious from easily helping you out, can you? 

You know that mantras and phrases have true power and true potential when you've implanted the seed within your unconscious that will blossom into something memorable and enjoyable. The mantras and phrases that you find yourself using in your mantra induced lucid dreaming attempts will instantly grow into something you can tap into whenever you desire.

Because in order to grow something properly so that it may blossom into something magnificent, one has to be able to truly care for it to the best of their abilities. Most people can learn how to grow something if they put a little love in it, right? And you should remember that putting love and giving your heart and soul as you're declaring the mantras and phrases will enable you to achieve a better awareness of your dreams.

Imagine that moment where you find yourself being able to become aware of your dreams because of how the mantras and phrases were mental rehearsals of what you knew would come. Notice what it's like to go through something like that, something made as preparation for the inevitable, a higher state of awareness in your dreams and better control.

And them more you take care of your mantras and phrases just like a seed growing into a beautiful flower, the more you can visualize yourself where you want to be and getting there as smoothly and naturally as possible. And it's a good thing that your unconscious is able to grab and dig for moments and experiences and utilize its implicit knowledge, the knowledge to see the patterns necessary to reached a desired outcome.

That type of knowledge is something everyone has ingrained in them simply because this allows people to learn new things and being able to still remember things they've learned before, their experiential totality of learning and remembering things. When you find yourself going into natural sleep, you may notice how easy it is for you to mentally think about your mantra and phrase along with being able to utter them with your mouth smoothly.

And the more you utter those words that you know has a powerful impact that will naturally be expressed all by itself, the more you can shift yourself into natural sleep and perhaps, a better awareness of your dreams. So you can find yourself learning how these mantras and phrases can help you now or later on in your descend towards natural sleep.

And as you're sitting there, being able to have the mantra or phrase mentally visualized for you, you will be able to count up from one to five. So let's do that now.

One, finding yourself being able to ease into remembering the mantra or phrase you have in mind from the very beginning.

Two, feeling more confident in how you express your mantras mentally or orally, and being able to apply the right level of tonality that you feel is right for you.

Three, feeling more relaxed and content as you're preparing to state your mantra or phrase with ease.

Four, the moment you reach five, you may find yourself being able to state your mantra or phrase fluently and naturally. You may also begin to notice having synchronized breathing because of how easy it is to speak physically and mentally declare your mantra or phrase.

Five, as you go through preparing and eventually declaring your mantra or phrase, your unconscious will be able to provide you guided imagery of where you want to be, and when you descend into natural sleep, you may find yourself having higher awareness of your dreams!_ 






*[2.65] WILD (Wake Initiated/Induced Lucid Dream Hypnosis Script)*
*Spoiler* for _Wake Initiated Lucid Dream Hypnosis Script_: 





_ Now that you've seated yourself comfortably, you will find yourself being able to have a better grasp in performing the wake initiated lucid dreaming technique. And not only that, as you're breathing in and out slowly, you'll find yourself being able to learn at a deeper and unconscious level of what it's like to perform this technique that involves being able to shift from waking state to dreaming state.

Most people can agree that this technique is considered to be the holy grail of lucid dreaming induction techniques, and that in order for you to master it in its entirety, you simply have to acknowledge how your unconscious mind will always aid you in finding a balance that's right for you and your endeavors in attempting this technique. Because that's what the unconscious mind does, it allows you to learn new things and also retain the experiential totality within your mind with ease.

So it's perfectly natural for you to let go of anything you believe is needed to perform this technique with ease, because the more you practice this technique, the more your unconscious mind will make neurological connections for like it has always done throughout your life. It is able to utilize its implicit knowledge in order to find the patterns of things you have within the confines of your mind.

Which means that you actually know more to this technique than you think you do, because of all of the bits and pieces of guides, videos, books, and other mediums of information that talked about this wake initiated lucid dreaming technique. Your unconscious mind is always finding ways to redefine how you can find the right balance of awareness in your wake initiated lucid dreaming technique attempts, and because of this, you can have a sense of assurance that level of knowledge within you will always be with you.

You might find yourself experiencing sensations ranging from being very peculiar to being very pleasurable and enjoyable, but you don't have to worry about those sensations because you'll allow them to happen unconsciously all by themselves. There's no need for you to worry about these sensations until you find yourself easily experiencing them naturally and happening unconsciously.

So you can choose to imagine the level of balance with awareness needed that's right for you in order to accomplish the wake initiated lucid dreaming technique, or you can find yourself later on easily conceptualizing and going through that balance of awareness and falling into natural sleep. When you want to fall asleep naturally, you can't stop it, can you?

Simply because in order to shift from waking state to dreaming state, you must allow yourself to have that ability to gain natural sleep. And because your unconscious, the storehouse that remembers those sensations, can enable you to shift from waking to dreaming state, you'll find yourself seeing yourself being guided towards the dreaming state naturally.

It's the true and natural power of allowing yourself to learn at a deeper and unconscious level that can redefine and make neurological connections in every wake initiated lucid dreaming technique you perform. 

Try to resist......the deepening sensation of relaxation as you breathe in and out, and you may find that you must allow that natural sensation and ability to flow through and surge within your body. You should remember that having the right level of balance of awareness is being able to trust that your unconscious mind is more than capable enough to guide and shift you from waking to dreaming state.

As soon as you are ready to perform the wake initiated lucid dreaming technique, you should count up from one to five. The moment you count to five, you will find yourself being able to experience the balance of awareness that will allow you to shift into natural sleep just enough so you can shift from the waking to dreaming state.

So let's do that now.

One, feeling the sensation that comes with breathing in and out slowly and in a relaxed manner becoming stronger.

Two, this feeling is increasing the more you breathe in and out, which is also you being able to find the right balance of awareness at a deeper and unconscious level.

Three, as you continue breathing at your own pace, being able to imagine yourself succeeding in your wake initiated lucid dreaming technique endeavors will become redefined the more you continue breathing in and out as the days, weeks, months, and years go by.

Four, the moment you reach and count to five, the breathing will becoming something that happens naturally all by itself, along with the sensation of embracing the balanced awareness that's right for you to enable yourself to shift from waking state to dreaming state.

Five, now you've accepted your unconscious to do its job to easily find the balanced level of awareness that's right for you, now you know what you must do, descend into your natural sleep, and find yourself in the dreaming state with full control!_

----------


## swiggityswag

Heard a lot about Self-Hypnosis and how it can be a very useful tool in the effort to induce lucidity. Definitely going to give this a read!

----------


## ZippLord47

I'm sorry but what you're writing  is not self hypnosis. It is, as you said, Ericksonian hypnosis used to influence OTHERS. Sure you can record an induction and listen to it, but in my opinion it is a little bit hard for beginners. Pure self hypnosis bypasses the critical factor, though NOT by using the Milton Model, but with relaxation. You can Pm me if you want to discuss with me, I am eager to talk to someone who knows hypnosis too

----------


## EbbTide000

Maybe make a Youtube. 

Nothing fancy. Just someone explaining it. Then doing the induction. 

I couldn’t read what you wrot because when I mad it bigger and double-tapped my phone screen,  it wouldn't * wrap* 

A youtube can be just audio. 

Apparently you can do it from your smart phone.

A phone sales man did it for me years ago but I lost my youtube password and forgot how to do it.

----------


## Linkzelda

> I'm sorry but what you're writing is not self hypnosis. It is, as you said, Ericksonian hypnosis used to influence OTHERS. Sure you can record an induction and listen to it, but in my opinion it is a little bit hard for beginners. Pure self hypnosis bypasses the critical factor, though NOT by using the Milton Model, but with relaxation. You can Pm me if you want to discuss with me, I am eager to talk to someone who knows hypnosis too



You bring up some good arguments, but with how people conceptualize what hypnosis and things that relate to it (e.g. trance states, relaxation, and guided imagery) is going to be a bit different. While it’s true that the premise of the Milton Model is for influencing others, it doesn’t necessarily mean it can’t be self-hypnosis. I’m sure you know about a certain interpretation that when a hypnotist does their thing to a client, the client is really doing self-hypnosis, it’s just the hypnotist is a proxy of some sort, i.e., the client is the one in control in wanting to be suggestive, and going along knowing the hypnotist has intentions to contribute to fulfilling whatever it is they’re striving for.

Even though the format in this guide submission isn’t the conventional “I am this,” or anything pertaining to “I,” I would subscribe to the general concept that some of the best hypnotists are ones that can get hypnotized themselves from what they’re going to use (e.g. being able to imagine how they’re going to assess the situation with their clients, and mentally preparing themselves for fulfilling that goal). It’s just concepts of prospective memory, i.e., being able to remember to remember, simple imagination (e.g. “Just Imagine for a moment”), and using whatever modes of reference (e.g. guided imagery, symbolic/metaphorical meaning) to reach the end goal(s)).





> Pure self hypnosis bypasses the critical factor, though NOT by using the Milton Model, but with relaxation.



This is like stating the Milton Model can’t be a supplement in bypassing the critical factor, or whatever term people want to use to associate with the judgment and decision-making areas of the brain. The concept from the Milton Model may have different intentions (e.g. indirect means), but with the concept of transderivational search that I mentioned in the guide submission (the psychological interpretation, not the technological one), you’re probably making an argument that your mind wouldn’t try to process what it is you’re reading and saying from the script.

For me personally, after practicing for God knows how long, along with image streaming for a few months, it’s pretty easy for me to get into a state of relaxation. It’s mostly because for me, it’s easy to get relaxed, get into the mental state(s) I want to be in, and just keep going through the motions. But since everyone is different, and results may vary, it could be based on a myriad of factors (e.g. repetition, how much a person yearns for the end goal(s), tonality (e.g. soft and relaxing voice filled with confidence)).

I’ve seen the countless debates on people giving their experiential learning with hypnosis, and how some feel it’s not used for trance state, or just for bypassing the critical factor, or whatever intermediates of the process they feel is the pragmatic way of utilizing hypnosis. I’m interested if you can provide some sources as to why the Milton model, and other models (that mostly likely derive from it and others) isn’t really “pure hypnosis.”

Some people may conceptualize pure hypnosis as just being able to enter a deep state of relaxation. Some feel that metaphorical/symbolic references with underlying schemes (e.g. to acknowledge a certain struggle) could be the end goal of hypnosis. Some may feel that just being able to have an over-active imagination during the sessions is the end goal of hypnosis. It’s a trial and error thing, and obviously these concepts alone aren’t going to be enough, but one thing that I’ve realized that helps a lot is really the tonality and the yearning for wanting things to happen.

Because if one had the predispositions that if they don’t see a certain format of what they conceptualize as pure hypnosis, then most likely what would happen is that their critical factor will automatically block out any potential of the attempts to work. And I am aware that hypnosis is barely anything of empirical value at first glance, and research pertaining to it mostly revolves around clinical, psychological, and maybe even neurological studies as well, but if you’re going to bring the argument that the Milton model (especially one where others would tend to derive from, and make their own twist on things) isn’t really a gateway, or supplement for reaching pure self-hypnosis (which really varies based on interpretation), it’s just going by the person’s say-so.

And if you’re wanting to talk about beginners, and offering vicarious insight on the level of difficulty you feel they may go through, you’d probably be aware that everyone has their own pragmatism for things like this. But the idea is to really focus on the rudiments, and go through trial and error to hopefully reach breakthroughs into this.

Because if we want to argue what “pure” and “true” hypnosis is, we’d have to take into consideration of factors such as mental states (e.g. somnambulistic state of trance), tonality, simple imagination, and such. And since those concepts and much more creates a subjective outlook on hypnosis, it’s kind of hard to be so confident on inherent values that completely override certain exceptions that you feel would not fit the paradigm of true and pure hypnosis.





> Maybe make a Youtube. 
> 
> Nothing fancy. Just someone explaining it. Then doing the induction. 
> 
> I couldn’t read what you wrot because when I mad it bigger and double-tapped my phone screen,  it wouldn't * wrap* 
> 
> A youtube can be just audio. 
> 
> Apparently you can do it from your smart phone.
> ...



If you want examples of how hypnosis can be declared, maybe a good route to take is looking for videos where the person has a soft voice that can make you feel at ease. Of course, with goals and circumstances being different for others, sometimes going at a fast-pace (e.g. to feel excited or amped up) or anything but a slow and casual voice may be the intention for others. It’s really more of the tonality rather than just what you’re saying. In other words, people sometimes go for a monotone voice, only to have it become boring, and that may again create more conflict for the critical factor, or just subconscious/unconscious blocking in general.

There’s a lot of factors that could help with breakthroughs with hypnosis, but obviously, the person has to want things to happen first, i.e., suggestibility.

----------


## ZippLord47

Sorry. I didn't type very well. I agree with everything you said. You mustn't perceive me as one of those who criticises the work of Doctor Erickson (non-state theorists, etc.). Sure the things you said can be applied on self, like those NLP techniques. What I truly wanted to say is that you do not need all of this to go into a trance, bypass a critical factor. There are faster ways. For example, do you know the Betty Erickson self-hypnosis routine created by the wife of Erickson?  Or those routines by Igor ledochowski, an Ericksonian hypnotist, or any other techniques that put you into trance/alpha state?

----------


## EbbTide000

* Wow !* 

6495 views ÷4 replies 
= Over 600 views per reply (!!!)

From 23rd of July 2013
To  23rd of May 2014

10 months 
(649.5 views a month) 
~ 24 views a day (!!!)

Your thread got a lot of hits *Linkzelda*. Maybe from Internet searches.

Your avatar has every right to look so o o * "Chuffed"*

----------


## EbbTide000

"Chuffed"

Forum code:*

♣♣♣

British English Slang "Chuffed" - BR004: British English Slang "Chuffed" - BR004 - YouTube

♣♣♣

(1:13)

3, 330 views (!!!)

 ::holyshit:: 

: ::bowdown:: 

 ::bump::  :Awesome Dance: 

 :Off topic:  ...  :Off topic:  ...  :Off topic:

----------


## Linkzelda

> Sorry. I didn't type very well. I agree with everything you said. You mustn't perceive me as one of those who criticises the work of Doctor Erickson (non-state theorists, etc.). Sure the things you said can be applied on self, like those NLP techniques. What I truly wanted to say is that you do not need all of this to go into a trance, bypass a critical factor. There are faster ways. For example, do you know the Betty Erickson self-hypnosis routine created by the wife of Erickson?  Or those routines by Igor ledochowski, an Ericksonian hypnotist, or any other techniques that put you into trance/alpha state?



I do apologize for the misinterpretation, and I fully agree with you that there are faster ways, thank you for clarifying this. I've heard about Igor, and in fact I was inspired to make a short guide submission from the concepts he mentioned in a few ebooks, and what others talked about before (I made an image streaming guide based on what he and Win Wenger gave as well, but it was formatted for some other forum). It's just that when it comes to consistency with the faster ways (e.g. the type of affirmations you apply to everyday events like taking a shower, and affirming that you'll be cleansed of negativity each time you shower), sometimes the repetition of those acts may not be convincing enough for beginners, or they just don't have a decent work ethic to follow through.

One could really just keep affirming "Just imagine," or whatever verbal cues (e.g. "A person could, you know,") and such that would probably cause some subconscious/unconscious process that would be akin to the mind mining for information to be compatible with what's being mentioned. There's all sorts of techniques suited for fast paced things, which would probably be just as useful since a person could have some kind of embedded implication seeded in their heads if they consistently affirmed themselves to those messages while they're busy doing other things. It's just that with lucid dreaming attempts, I figured the slow, casual, and deeply relaxed route where a person would go through reading and speaking out could help. Maybe shorter, and faster scripts, or just methods in general could help, especially if a person would probably be less critical of things in the middle of the night, but my idea of shorter is probably just the ol' fake it until you make it.


An example of this could just be constantly affirming to yourself that you're going to accomplish something, you build up all that energy, you imagine the end goal of accomplishing it, how it feels to you, and now it'll benefit you in your life. And at the same time, not being worried if one didn't accomplish them in the expected time range, and being able to build up prospective memory until it becomes a natural habit. I do apologize if the guide submission seemed to suggest in any way that those aspects mentioned in it are the only and absolute ways. Hypnosis is just crazy in how to assess in interpreting it, and with analyzing some of the formatting and wording used in other guide submissions in the history of DV, it's really just a watered-down version of whatever mass of information I learned before.

----------


## dallinac

I can't wait to try these scripts!!!!

----------

